# Let's talk "patina" — on Mech mods and RDA's



## Waine (24/2/17)

"Patina" (Noun) "a green or brown film on the surface of bronze or similar metals, produced by oxidation over a long period..."

I really am interested in people's opinions on this subject.

Initially when I opted for the Mech mod life, I resolved that my copper and brass mods would patina. It's inevitable. In my mind, I had to take a stand: "Do I mind if it tarnishes? How often am I prepared to clean it. Do I just leave it to show off its natural properties?"

The answer is this: the shine in the two in the pic last me a disappointing 2 to 3 days, then they go super off colour. Some days It doesn't bug me, other days it irritates me. In the definition of Patina, it says: "oxidation over a long period".

What is a "long" period?

So I clean my mods and my RDA's with a good quality product called: "Wrights brass and copper cream." I stick to the instructions — works like a bomb, but the Patina always rushes back. Look at the copper Goon on the left, It was super clean 4 days ago.

I only clean the outside of my Goon 24's. Not the coil posts or juice well, obviously.

My Questions are this:

1. Do you mind if your RDA or Mech mod tarnishes?

2. Would you clean it before going to a social?

3. How long does it take before your metal Mech or RDA Patinas? 

4. Do you clean your copper or brass RDA's? Especially after cleaning the matching Mech?

5. How do you "KEEP" it clean. We all know there are many methods to clean, but I am hunting for the trick to keep it bright and shiny. Perhaps my "Smittys glass wax"will do the trick.

I read somewhere that a guy uses furniture polish (Like Mr Min) after cleaning with Brasso??

I'm curious how vapers tackle this topic.

Any tips will help me and I'm sure all us Mech heads....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (24/2/17)

Those setups in that pic look awesome bro.


----------



## Waine (24/2/17)

So I am doing a quick experiment. I cleaned the Goons, as usual with the "Wrights". Then I applied the "smittys glass wax", which, by the way cleans my spectacles better than anything. Check the difference in the copper Goon form my first pic.

I am hoping a wax layer on the metal will prolong the shine, especially if I buff it with a microfibre cloth every day.

Looking forward to your experience...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (24/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Those setups in that pic look awesome bro.



@Mahir Thanks bud, they also vape like a demon on steroids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (24/2/17)

Personally I don't like bright and shiny fingerprint magnets. So I let my copper/navel brass/alubronze gear patina... up to a point. You can slow down the patina process by keeping the gear gently wiped down to remove oils from your fingers/hands and e-liquids from them. You could even wear "white gloves" if you're OCD about it. I'm not.

I can hold the patina at the level I want it by spraying gear with a light coat of a very high temperature flame proof satin clear header/exhaust protective finish since I never drop my gear that maybe could scratch or chip it. But I only did that on a couple that were out and about gear that would be exposed to harsher environments (monsoon seasons, extremely high temperature summers, salt air/water, etc).

If/when I do want to take any of them back to fingerprint status to start over on the patina, I gently wipe down with Cape Cod Cloths.


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/2/17)

You live in durban bud, probably the humidity has something to do with it discoloring so quickly or you just really excited about vaping. Gorgeous set-ups, and I much prefer your first pics TBH but I personally embrace entropy, I think buffing these things is a fine line, one either gets it looking just right or it ends up dubious. I'm interested to see how long your clear coat lasts, keep us updated.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/17)

Personally I hate loath and detest Patina... seeing pics of you polishing brass and copper excites me no end @Waine!


----------



## boxerulez (24/2/17)

Waine said:


> View attachment 85984
> 
> 
> So I am doing a quick experiment. I cleaned the Goons, as usual with the "Wrights". Then I applied the "smittys glass wax", which, by the way cleans my spectacles better than anything. Check the difference in the copper Goon form my first pic.
> ...



How did you remove the clear coat on the HHA? Because my buddy has one, and it seems to have a clearcoat of some sort on it. I did not want to remove it as I did not want to damage the etching in any way.


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> How did you remove the clear coat on the HHA? Because my buddy has one, and it seems to have a clearcoat of some sort on it. I did not want to remove it as I did not want to damage the etching in any way.



My HHA also has a coat of some sorts which is awesome cause it always looks as good as the day i got it.


----------



## boxerulez (24/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> My HHA also has a coat of some sorts which is awesome cause it always looks as good as the day i got it.


My friends one is gaining patina under the clearcoat ...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> My friends one is gaining patina under the clearcoat ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Mine is still looks fresh as always. But then again i very rarely go out and about with it. Ita mainly my mod i use at home.


----------



## Chris du Toit (24/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> My friends one is gaining patina under the clearcoat ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



The Karma kit also has some kind of coating on it but I can see it starting to wear off / getting dull on mine. I was thinking of dunking it in acetone to see if it removes the coating but just a bit weary for the plastic insulator on the inside of the mod. Might be worth a shot for your buddy to give it a go then give it a good rinse under warm water and polish it up.


----------



## PistolJay (24/2/17)

If you ever get sick of polishing, you could always embrace the Patina  And then clear coat




​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Waine (24/2/17)

So here the same 2 set ups are: 24 hours later. I have not vaped much on them. Is this normal guys? One day? Perhaps it's the humidity, my perspiration, my aura, or is it the type of copper?

No, my KO never seemed to have a coating on, like the Karma kit has. 

The brass Kennedy takes a bit longer to tarnish. A quick buff after I took the pic cleaned it nicely. But the KO? I never expected it to Patina that fast. 

Anyway, I will just preserve and enjoy the learning curve. Still doesn't change my view of how awesome they vape, but the copper colour thing bugs me a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries (14/3/17)

On the EDC (Every Day Carry) this is also a highly debated topic, the topic of Patina. In the EDC world, some people specifically buy these metals for this property, the fact that it can patina and look antique. Some people, like in the attached video, apply soft acids to speed up the patina process. Once the patina is developed it will slow down and eventually stop. 

I tried it with my solid brushed brass Zippo. I had a nice colourful patina going for nearly a year. Then I buffed it to a near mirror finish. Now I am patiently waiting for the patina to form a gain. 

In the knife world and the carbon steel knifes this is also an issue, where most people will force patina their knives to prevent further tarnishing. 

The only way to stop it forming is by applying a clear coat, most of which will wear off with use.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Waine (16/3/17)

I am now used to the patina. I have embraced it. Now I just keep my threads clean once a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (28/3/18)

I wanted to open a thread on this topic but I found this one. 

I have a question regarding oxidation. 

How safe is it? Is it not harmful to vape this green stuff? Picked up a goon and the terminals are made of what I assume is copper. The inside of the deck was green green green and dark brown. I disassembled it and cleaned it. But it will only be a matter of time before it re-oxidises. 

So my question is, could it be another potential health hazard?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (29/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I wanted to open a thread on this topic but I found this one.
> 
> I have a question regarding oxidation.
> 
> ...


Probably not an outright hazard though I wouldn't recommend it. Just maintain it by regularly cleaning it and you should be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

